

Ask HN: Has anyone ever set up a free conference call system? - matthewer

So a little weird question, but we are working on something that needs the same foundation as a free conference call system.  Has anyone ever set one up before or worked for a company that has?  Would love some advice and/or guidance on how to get the basic setup working.<p>OR<p>If you happen to work for/be a founder of a service would you be interested in chatting about partnering?<p>I know this is not the typical post on HN, but was not really sure where else to turn.
======
noonespecial
You can build it completely in the cloud with a service like twilio(1). This
would be good to get a temporary setup going very quickly.

If you need something a little more permanent and flexible, you can easily
build it yourself with asterisk(2) or freeswitch(3). If you know what you're
doing, you can turn a centos server into a dial-in conference bridge in about
half an hour. This will open the door to all kinds of awesome like skype
bridges, web embedded soft phones and whatever custom apps you can code up. We
once created a conference call where participants could drive a robot with
DTMF.

(1) <http://www.twilio.com/>

(2) <http://www.asterisk.org/>

(3) <http://www.freeswitch.org/>

~~~
matthewer
Thanks! Would you be interested in helping us with this project? Seems like
you have a lot of experience.

------
adammichaelc
what about using twilio?

~~~
matthewer
Awesome! This is cool; thanks for the help.

------
admn_is_traitor
Once Richard Stallman himself came to my home office and configured
everything. Then he was like "free as in beer, dude. now wheres my beer?"

